

Why playing the lottery is so addictive - theslay
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2383644/Why-playing-lottery-addictive-Our-brains-t-cope-little-odds-winning-make-irrational-decisions.html

======
drpgq
Sometimes I wish there was a charitable organization that ran ads showing
depressed looking people buying lottery tickets and losing.

